

MacRabbit HTML Editor: Espresso (Beta Testers Needed) - pmsaue0
http://macrabbit.com/blog/espresso-a-fresh-breath-of-air-in-web-development/

======
pmsaue0
I don't foresee this replacing TextMate for view coding, but I use their
companion software CSSEdit all the time, and it is a stellar program. So
perhaps Espresso is worth a test drive.

